# C&C 4 ein Grauss!



## Neodrym (23. März 2010)

Hi ..

Ich habe es mir auf eine gewisse art anschauen dürfen und muss leider sagen ....

SCHWEINEREI!
Old School - Aufbauen - Massenproduktion - Gewinnen .. War mal ..
Nun ist es zu einem SEHR Schlechten Dawn of War Klon geworden ..

Allein die Grafik bringt mich dazu hier rein zu schreiben ...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. März 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html 


Naja, war ja ab zu sehen, bei den ganzen Kritiken war nichts anderes zu erwarten


----------



## Neodrym (23. März 2010)

danke dir


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. März 2010)

haha die optik ist doch toll erinnert iwie an ein leicht aufgeputschtes generäle ich frag mich was du hast 
einfach nicht zeitgemäß...spielt sich unter aller sau...keine ahnung^^
aber ich hasse EA sowieso extrem zurzeit^^


----------



## debalz (24. März 2010)

hab mich so lang drauf gefreut und gehofft aber wies scheint muss ich voll wieder kanes rache auspacken...
die skirmishs haben mir bisher immer am besten gefallen aber beim 4. teil kommt kein spaß auf wenn ich so limitiert bin was einheitenbau etc angeht-
schade


----------



## Spikos (24. März 2010)

Ich sag mal so: Endgültiges RIP CnC. Ich spiele derweil wieder Alarmstufe Rot 2 auf Playstation 1.


----------



## Xel'Naga (24. März 2010)

Mit C&C ist es vorbei, schon der letzte Teil war eine Bunte Katastrophe !
Bin erste recht spät in das C&C Universum eingestiegen aber Tiberium Wars 3 war der beste Teil finde ich.


----------



## maar (26. März 2010)

EA hat es wohl wunderbar geschafft das Begräbniss von Cnc perfekt zu machen!

Es sieht wirklich nach "Generäle" aus hab mir überlegt das vlt zu kaufen und wollte hier noch fragen was der Unterschied zwischen der PEGI-Version Version und der normalen Version ist aber das hat sich jetzt erledigt.
Ich spiele einfach CnC3 weiter.



> aber Tiberium Wars 3 war der beste Teil finde ich.


darüber streiten sich auch viele ob es das beste teil war. Aber ich finde es auch dass es das beste teil war.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. März 2010)

Bin froh es nicht gekauft zu haben, dabei war ich mal so ein großer Fan...


----------



## XeQfaN (26. März 2010)

Schade das doch soviel schlecht kritik im internet über das spiel unterwegs ist ... deswegen werde ich es doch nicht kaufen


----------



## Genzemann (26. März 2010)

Also C&C 3 war einfach mal wieder geil. Aber jetzt ein "Command & Conquer" ohne Basisaufbau?! Da hat wohl jemand eine extrem miese Idee gehabt :/

Weiß zufällig jemand ob es für C&C 3 vielleicht irgendwann nochmal ein 2. Add-On geben wird?


----------



## Genghis99 (26. März 2010)

Gut, das man als Beruftätiger nicht soviel Zeit hat - es gibt genügend andere gute Spiele. Besonders wenn man bei einer grossen Videoverleih-Kette arbeitet und ein Personal Konto hat.

Aber - das CnC3 oder Tiberium Wars der ausgereifteste CnC Titel ist - dem schliesse ich mich an. Mein "Kane Edition" geb ich jedenfalls nicht her.


----------



## Neodrym (26. März 2010)

> Gut, das man als Beruftätiger nicht soviel Zeit hat



Also der war ja mal unter aller sau ... wenn er so ankommen sollte wie ich ihn verstanden hab ... 

Ich bin auch Berufstätig ... Oo


----------



## Genghis99 (26. März 2010)

War keine Zweideutigkeit sondern eine Feststellung. Kam gestern um 23:30 von der Arbeit und hab heute um 10:30 den Laden wieder aufgeschlossen.

Bin wirklich nicht darauf angewiesen, meine Freizeit mit CnC4 zu vergeuden, oder lange darüber zu jammern.


----------



## mayo (26. März 2010)

Dennoch der absolut schlechteste C&C-Teil. Da hat sich EA mal wieder die grösste Mühe gemacht eine gute Serie/Story zu begraben. Hab die Beta gespielt, und das war fast eine "Misshandlung" meiner Sinne, des Geschmackes und meiner Intelligenz. 

Nach C&C 3 und KainsRache hatte ich fast wieder Hoffnung...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. März 2010)

Ich sehe es schon kommen! In spätestens 12 Monaten kommt CnC 5 und wird noch schlechter sein! 

Die beste idee wäre, Alarmstufe Rot mit der Aktueller Grafik neu aufzulegen und für 20-30€ zu Verkaufen.
Das würde mehr bringen als dieser mist, denn se hier abgeliefert haben.


----------



## Jan565 (26. März 2010)

Einfach nur Grottich. Ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall nicht kaufen. Tiberium Wars war noch in Ordnung, aber das? Ne lass mal, das schlechteste C&C was es gibt. 

Ich glaub ich kram mal wieder C&C Der Tiberiumkonflikt raus und zock das , der Teil ist sogar 100 mal besser, auch wenn er schon ~13 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. März 2010)

Ich hab das mal etwas länger bei einem Freund gespielt und muß sagen das es nichts mehr mit C&C zu tun hat. MP macht mir gar keinen Spaß, da bleib ich lieber bei Kanes Rache. Da kann ich wenigstens im Lan spielen.


----------



## mephimephi (26. März 2010)

solange die Generals 2 nicht auch noch verkacken, zu C&C 4 , eine Schande was daraus wurde...der flair kommt einfach nicht auf


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. März 2010)

Meinst du die bringen noch Generals 2 und wenn dann hoffe ich mal das die das nicht versauen. Der erste Teil hat schon richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## mephimephi (26. März 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Meinst du die bringen noch Generals 2 und wenn dann hoffe ich mal das die das nicht versauen. Der erste Teil hat schon richtig Spaß gemacht.



also soweit ich es gelesen hatte, arbeiten sie seit letztem Jahr oder so an nem Spiel was nichts mit Tiberium zutun hat, stand auf cnclabs, ist aber auch wirklich sehr lange her das ich es gelesen hatte.

Ja ich fand den ersten auch sehr spaßig, selbst das Addon war super, was leider selten der Fall ist, aber hoffen wir mal auf generals 2


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. März 2010)

ja generals 2 wäre, wenns gut umgesetzt wird ein kleiner messias 
habe den ersten teil wirklich intensiv und lange gespielt (auch jetzt noch manchmal )
aber wenn das rauskommt dann ohne superwaffen oder basebau


----------



## domi-germany (29. März 2010)

Ich find den Teil auch sehr schlecht, angefangen mit der aufgedrückenten perpektive, die viel zu nah ist bis zu anderen kleinheiten die stören -.-
bin enttäuscht


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

Neodrym schrieb:


> Hi ..
> 
> Ich habe es mir auf eine gewisse art anschauen dürfen und muss leider sagen ....
> 
> ...


 
lol, du willst das mit Dawn of War vergleichen? 


Ich gebe zu das Spiel hätte noch etwas Zeit benötigt, aber sei mal ehrlich, wenn du wüsstest das du nach der Fertigstellung des Spieles GEKÜNDIGT wirst, egal obs gut ist oder nicht, was würdest du dann machen???

Den Entwicklern mache ich keine Vorwürfe. Eher EA selbst. Bin mir sicher das die Entwickler und derben Zeitdruck standen...

So, diese Punkte mal außer Acht gelassen, bringt C&C ein paar interessante Ansätze mit. Einige davon stammen aus World in Conflict...

Dort war die Kontrollpunkt-Hatz schon extrem Spannend weil ohne die anderen Waffengattungen ein Sieg unmöglich war --> Stein, Schere, Papier-Prinzip... WIC war kein Solisten-Spiel!!!

Ja, C&C 4 hat seine Schwächen und Ja, C&C4 hätte noch etwas Zeit gebraucht. Mal schauen was die nächsten Patches so bringen. 

Außerdem bin ich mir fast sicher, das die Fans einige Mods zu C&C 4 bringen werden, wenn EA das Spiel links liegen lassen sollte....

Daher einfach mal Abwarten und Tee trinken....


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. März 2010)

ab C&C 3-Red Alert kann man command und conquer in sachen spielspaß, meiner meinung nach, komplett vergessen. die ganze aufmachung mit den girls, (die teilweise wirklich außerordentlich attraktiv sind!) zusammen mit den schauspielerischen einlagen können das spiel für mich jedoch nicht retten. 

das der viere teil ebenfalls in die gleiche richtung gegen wird, war für mich eh schon lange klarklar! 

da spiele ich noch lieber das alte, erste "alarmstufe rot", oder den "tiberium konflikt"...


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2010)

ich weiß nicht wie man ein Spiel so verhunzen kann. C&C war mal so gut und ich ein Fan. Aber jetzt es ist ja nur noch die Hülle vorhanden und nichts mehr sonst. alles weng was die Veteranen so geliebt haben. Was muß man doch ein I***t sein und das zu veranlassen oder um das durchgehen zu lassen. jetzt wo die alten Fans schlechte kretiken schreiben und auf das Spiel schimpfen wird es ein potenzieller Kunde der Internet hat und sich infomiert es bestimmt nicht kaufen wenn 1000 schlechte Bewertungen oder Komentare und 1 gute nur stehen.


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

Finde den neuen Teil auch einfach nur zum kotzen...

Die Entwickler sollten mal die Grafik von C&C 3 aufwerten und dann als refresh rausbringen. Damit würde man vielleicht auch mal wieder Gewinne einfahren.


----------



## Hardwell (1. April 2010)

werde mir  c und c 4 auch nicht kaufen nachdem was ich alles darüber gehört hab? dann werd ich eben weiter tiberium wars und kanes rache zocken!
finde es echt ******* was ea abzieht!


----------



## Ralle99 (26. April 2010)

Guten Tag,

Leute, ich hab mein C&C4 zurückgegeben an EA, bzw. zum Händler !
Hab mich deutlich bei EA beschwert per email, keine Ernter mehr, Basisbau zum kotzen und begrenzte Einheiten, so ein Müll !
Also ist der tatsächliche Inhalt des Produktes von den Erwartungen, welche ich beim Kauf hatte, abgewichen. Ein Rückgabegrund !
So auch gehandhabt !
Ein Jammer um die Serie, ich bin noch immer erschüttert !
Ich zocke seit Dune, der Vorgänger von C&C, also schon gaaaanz lange, aber das hier geht gar nicht !
Ihr müsst Euch auch deutlich bei EA beschweren, bitte ! Nur so merken die, was für ein Bock geschossen wurde.
Es geht hier um meine geliebte C&C- Serie, die sollen was gescheites produzieren.
Danke
Ralle99


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. April 2010)

Neodrym schrieb:


> Hi ..
> 
> Ich habe es mir auf eine gewisse art anschauen dürfen und muss leider sagen ....
> 
> ...


 
stimme dir voll zu!


----------



## Cyron78 (29. April 2010)

Ich kenn die alten Teile nun nicht soo, ausser Red Altert.. Bauen ist schon toll. 

Aber dieses hier ist geil.. neuer und hat schöne Grafik. 
Wie immer vielleicht gewöhnungssache..


----------



## windows (29. April 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Ich kenn die alten Teile nun nicht soo, ausser Red Altert.. Bauen ist schon toll.
> 
> Aber dieses hier ist geil.. neuer und hat schöne Grafik.
> Wie immer vielleicht gewöhnungssache..


Ja und keinen guten Basenbau.


----------



## Cyron78 (30. April 2010)

Na man muß immer mit dem Crawler arbeiten. Er kann ja unterstützen und etwas schießen.. wenns zu heiß wird setzt man ihn weiter weg, -oder mitten rein zum reparieren..

Aber ich finds etwas schwer.. in der Map wo das Schiff geborgen werden soll.. -punkte halten gilt es zu versuchen und dann kommen auch noch 2 Feind crawler auf mich zu. -spiels auf normal.
Zudem sind die Einheiten dafür zu begrenzt..


----------



## The_Rock (30. April 2010)

Also mal abgesehn vom fehlenden Basenbau find ich das Spiel einfach nur "plump". Einheiten sind hier in Dauerschleife, da es keine Ressis gibt. Einheit verloren? Macht nix, neue kommt gleich raus. Ein einfallsloser Versuch "Daueraction" ins Spiel zu integrieren. Ich fands sehr schnell nur noch langweilig.
Klar, gibt auch upgrades/beförderungen für die Einheiten. Ändert dennoch nichts an oben genannten Kritikpunkten


----------



## Cyron78 (30. April 2010)

Sind anscheinend einfach Maschinen die am Fließband hergestellt werden ^^ 
und in den Basebauten-Games verholzen wir auch ne menge Einheiten.

..ich weiß aber schon.. Basebau macht auch mehr spaß..aber da kommt dann Ruse im September.


----------



## maar (30. April 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Ich kenn die alten Teile nun nicht soo, ausser Red Altert.. Bauen ist schon toll.
> 
> Aber dieses hier ist geil.. neuer und hat schöne Grafik.
> Wie immer vielleicht gewöhnungssache..


Spiel mal C&C3 Tiberium Wars oder Kanes Rache. 
Das wird dir noch mehr spass machen.
Red Allert muss man lieben oder hassen.


----------



## The_Rock (30. April 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Sind anscheinend einfach Maschinen die am Fließband hergestellt werden ^^
> und in den Basebauten-Games verholzen wir auch ne menge Einheiten.



Einheiten verholzen is ja ok 
Es ging mir nur darum, dass so eine verlorene Einheit nicht wirklich weh tut. Kommt in einpaar Sekunden doch eh wieder ne neue raus - kostenlos.

Basenbau und Ressourcen machen das Spiel vielfältiger (und natürlich auch etwas komplexer). Bau ich lieber gleich einpaar Einheiten und greife schnell an, oder verwend ich das Geld doch lieber erstmal für ne zweite Raffinerie um mehr Geld zu scheffeln? Bleib ich erstmal bei den "kleinen" Einheiten und mache Druck, oder tech ich erstmal auf bessere Einheiten? Soll ich dem Gegner die Ressourcenversorgung abschneiden, oder greif ich seine Basis an? Tu ich das frontal, oder greife ich von mehreren Seiten an?

All diese Möglichkeiten und Entscheidungen fallen hier weg. In allen anderen C&C Teilen waren mehrere Schlachten über die Map verteilt gleichzeitig möglich (wenn man Sammler und Basen getrennt angegriffen hat z.B., oder Ablenkungsmanöver, etc). Das ist in C&C4 alles nicht mehr möglich (oder nur im sehr begrenztem Umfang). Hier konzentriert sich die Action praktisch auf einen Bildschirmausschnitt, meist um einen der Kontrollpunkte.

Klar gibt es auch Leute, die dieses Spielprinzip mögen. Aber der größte Teil der C&C Fanbase hätte wohl nicht so verdammt viele Spielstunden in die bisherigen C&C Teile gesteckt, wenn sie das Basen und Ressourcen Prinzip (welche immer ein großer Bestandteil der Serie waren) gehasst hätten


----------



## Cyron78 (1. Mai 2010)

Ja hast Recht.. kann dem nachempfinden, aber selbst störe tuts mir grad nich so wies ist. 
Ich finds grad lustich.. man hat son gewissen thrill das der Crawler übersteht, weil wenn man ihn mittedrin einsetzt, er ne starke Feuerkraft hat -upgrade vorrausgesetzt. 
Den Rest ergötze ich mich an den Reparatureinheiten, die ständig damit beschäfftigt sind ihren Strahl auf meine Einheiten zu richten + auf sich selber ..kurz.. zwischendurch..^^

Es ist einfach mal was anderes.. oft weiß EA bestimmt gar nicht mehr wie ein nachfolgespiel denn nun aussehen soll, -ists immer das gleiche nöln viele rum, verändert EA was ists ungewohnt und auch kake.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Mai 2010)

Lasst das Kackspiel doch einfach beiseite und holt euch Starcraft2. CC ist schon ewig tot, ehrlich gesagt schon seit dem 3ten Teil.


----------



## midnight (1. Mai 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Ja hast Recht.. kann dem nachempfinden, aber selbst störe tuts mir grad nich so wies ist.
> Ich finds grad lustich.. man hat son gewissen thrill das der Crawler übersteht, weil wenn man ihn mittedrin einsetzt, er ne starke Feuerkraft hat -upgrade vorrausgesetzt.



Ja toll, aber wenn der Crawler draufgeht kriegst du ja einen neuen...

so far


----------



## Bääängel (1. Mai 2010)

Man bin ich zufrieden, dass ich mir das Game nicht geholt habe.


----------



## Cyron78 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel das gerne und das bleibt auch so.


----------



## iRaptor (1. Mai 2010)

Für mich ist RA2 immer noch das beste. Der ganze neue rotz von EA kommt mir nicht mehr ins haus.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Mai 2010)

Seit Tiberium Wars hab ich kein teil mehr gekauft, wo die Serie so verschandelt wurde wird auch kein tTeil mehr dazu kommen.


----------



## Cyron78 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hab jetz MP gezockt und des macht Fun. 
Man hat zwar immer sein Crawler neu wenn er kaputt geht, aber verliert man ihn bekommt der Feind Punkte.. somit verliert man das Match.

Grad weil man den Crawler mittenrein braucht um nachzuproduzieren, damit die Einheiten schnell in der Schlacht sind, ist das Game auch spannend.
..also für mich jetzt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. Mai 2010)

der online modus ist ja auch gut,nur es geht hier um dem singleplayer und über dem unnötigen onlinezwang.
beim sp hätte man die aufbauphase einbinden können,sowie die story etwas besser machen können.weniger persöhnliche rache,mehr epos und wie bei dem vorgänger mehr tiefe in die story.
Ohne basenbau verliert C&C4 seinen reitz im singleplayer.es wirkt wie dow2 oder coh ohne spezialfähigkeiten und taktik.


----------



## nonamehero95 (6. Mai 2010)

ich schließe mich der meinung an, dass C&C 3 Tiberium Wars + AddOn die besten der Serie waren
für mich sind diese beiden


----------



## Altair94 (12. Mai 2010)

Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars + Kanes Rache bestes CnC 3 ever!!


----------



## SPF-78 (31. Mai 2010)

Also, das find ich auch. C&C4 ist eine große Schande für EA und das obwohl ich ein echter Fan der C&C Spiele bin. Aber bei aller Liebe das geht Eindeutig zu weit. EA sollte mal darüber nach denken das Geld das die Leute für C&C 4 ausgegeben haben zurück zugeben den wie gesagt das ist kein Spiel das ist ....


----------



## Hitman-47 (31. Mai 2010)

Neuerungen sind zwar schön und gut, aber da hat EA einfach das Ziel verfehlt, war zwar ein schöner Versuch aber ging leider daneben. Ich bleib deswegen bei CnC 3 Tiberium Wars (der Teil gefällt mir grafisch irgendwie auch mehr wie CnC 4).


----------



## NuTSkuL (31. Mai 2010)

also ich selbst habe es noch nicht gespielt...nur damals triberium wars. jedoch hab ich schon von einigen gehört, dass der einstieg n ziemlicher schlag ins gesicht ist. jedoch soll das game an sich nicht schlecht sein und mit der zeit echt spaß machen.
ob es nun wirklich so is, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, aber ich denk mal, dass man sich bloß aufs game einstellen sollte und nicht versteift auf die alten titel pochen sollte.
is natürlich leicht gesagt und ich kann alle verstehen, die es als schrott bezeichen, aber es würde es einfacher machen,w enn ihr es nicht als nachfolger, sondern als einegständiges spiel betrachten würdet


----------



## mayo (31. Mai 2010)

Ich finde acuh das es der absolut schlechteste C&C Teil ist. So kann man auch eine Serie zur Grabe tragen..


----------



## -Masterchief- (31. Mai 2010)

Ich habe es auch noch nicht gespielt 
Aber das werde ich auch nicht, tja das waren noch tolle zeiten mit Alarmstufe Rot und dannach Generals <3


----------



## Hardwell (7. Juni 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch noch nicht gespielt
> Aber das werde ich auch nicht, tja das waren noch tolle zeiten mit Alarmstufe Rot und dannach Generals <3




ganz meine meinung!


----------



## Predi (25. Juli 2010)

Habs jetzt paar Tage mal angespielt...
Es steht zwar auf der Packung C&C drauf aber es ist davon überhaupt nichts drin...
Die ganze Spielweise und vorallem die Spiel und Kampfgeschwindigkeit ist einfach schlicht weg beschissen ! Erinnert alles eher an ein Dame Spiel in Opas alter Stube. Total träge,langsam sowas von schlecht das man kotzen könnte.
Und als ich die Videofrequenzen sah musste ich nur lachen....
Ist das eine Liebesgeschichte oder hab ich was verpasst... 
Zur Grafik sag ich mal garnichts die spricht für sich selbst und ansonsten...
Entweder hat EA geschlafen bei der Entwicklung oder es soll ein schlechter Witz sein.
C&C 3 war ja echt genial und hat mir sowas von gut gefallen und mit diesen Erwartungen bin ich C&C4 entgegen getreten...Offenbar ein Riesenfehler.
Aber was mich am meisten aufregt ist das es echt ein sowas von lahmarschiges Spiel geworden ist...bei Teil 3 ging das ruck zuck, halt die gute alte Schule und jetzt....
Dieser Teil ist des Titels C&C nicht würdig und ich würde allen C&C Fans dringend ans Herz legen diesen Teil zu ignorieren...
Habe noch nie ein schlechteres Spiel gespielt...selbst Sniper 2 für die Ps2 damals war besser als dieser Schrott und das soll schon was heißen...

mfG Predi


----------



## V!PeR (26. Juli 2010)

mayo schrieb:


> Ich finde acuh das es der absolut schlechteste C&C Teil ist. So kann man auch eine Serie zur Grabe tragen..



Find ich auch.Ich hab so viel mehr erwartet,aber das Spiel ist einfach nur schlecht und hat so gar nichts mehr von der CuC-Reihe...

Alarmstufe Rot war schon grotten und die bunten Farben und alles,aber das schiesst den Vogel ab,ehrlich.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (26. Juli 2010)

Das erste Alarmstufe Rot fand ich garnicht so schlimm. Es war einfach ne andere Variante bei gleicher Game-Engine.

Alarmstufe Rot 2 ging meiner Meinung nach auch noch. Es war flott, flüssig und man konnte es vor allem im Multiplayer gegen KI sehr gut spielen.

Seit C&C Tiberian Sun habe ich keinen Teil mehr gespielt.

Den Nachfolger von Alarmstufe Rot 2 fand ich zu comichaft, und C&C 4 interessiert mich garnicht erst

Command & Conquer ist eines der Spiele die nicht von der Grafik sondern vom Gameplay leben.
Sobald man das Spiel durch die Grafik zu profilieren versucht wird das Eis extrem dünn.


----------



## Andersenx (26. Juli 2010)

Hammer Game gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## maar (28. Juli 2010)

Entweder spielst Du zum allerersten mal ein C&C Teil oder du hast was geraucht und dann gespielt 
Deine Meinung kann ich nicht ernst nehmen tut mir leid..


----------



## The_Rock (30. Juli 2010)

Na jaa, jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Geschmack 

Ich konnte mit C&C4 aber auch nix anfangen


----------



## Andersenx (31. Juli 2010)

maar schrieb:


> Entweder spielst Du zum allerersten mal ein C&C Teil oder du hast was geraucht und dann gespielt
> Deine Meinung kann ich nicht ernst nehmen tut mir leid..



JO hab mir die Birne vernebelt 
Und dein Post kann ich nicht ernst nehmen tut mir leid.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Juli 2010)

Predi schrieb:


> Dieser Teil ist des Titels C&C nicht würdig und ich würde allen  C&C Fans dringend ans Herz legen diesen Teil zu ignorieren...


das wurde aber schon vor nen 4tel jahr gesagt  das du dir das jetz dennoch kaufst sagt ja nur, das du den thread bzw das forum (ging ja an vielen ecken genau dadrum) nich vorher schonmal verfolgt hast ^^ dann hättest dir sicherlich das geld sparen können *g*


----------



## -FA- (1. August 2010)

Hilfe, ich werd mit dem Spiel noch wahnsinnig. Die Kampagne hat sich vor der letzten mission augehängt. nach der Mission "Tod eines propheten" kommt plötzlich wieder die Mission "LOCKDOWN" eben die mit dem schiff. nach der vorletzten mission setzt plötzloch weider das intro für die lockdown mission ein und ich soll die nochmal spielen. aber wiso? das gibt irgendwie keinen sinn? soll ich das spiel patchen oder was wäre zu tun?


----------



## ucbrother (2. August 2010)

Habs bis heute noch nicht geschaft mir das Teil zu besorgen, mittlerweile bin ich schon froh darüber. Hier hört man ja echt nichts gutes über das Game.


----------



## ddragon (21. Dezember 2010)

ucbrother schrieb:


> Habs bis heute noch nicht geschaft mir das Teil zu besorgen, mittlerweile bin ich schon froh darüber. Hier hört man ja echt nichts gutes über das Game.




Sei froh!!!
Das Spiel ist nicht mal 1 cent wert !!!!

Ich habs nur mal angespielt und direckt wieder verbannt  
Schade, was EA aus der Serie gemacht hat


----------



## Ralle99 (21. Februar 2011)

So, haben doch einige Ihren Ärger Luft gemacht !

Hallo EA ? ! ? ! ? !

macht so ein Müll nicht mehr, C&C soll zu seinen Wurzeln zurück kehren, bald !
Ich mag was neues zocken von C&C !!!
Alles andere hab ich oder mag ich nicht,
D A N K E
Ralle99


----------



## The_Rock (22. Februar 2011)

Dieses Jahr soll ein neues C&C angekündigt werden. Back to the roots und angeblich PC only


----------



## Hardwell (22. Februar 2011)

das hört sich ja mal nicht schlecht an aber ea versaut das spiel bestimmt wieder! -.-


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr soll ein neues C&C angekündigt werden. Back to the roots und angeblich PC only


 
Schlimmer kann es ja eigentlich nicht werden. Wobei selbst das schafft EA auch noch. Für mich ist die C&C Serie tot. EA hat mit die beste und Erfolgreichste RTS Serie erfolgreich zu Grabe getragen. Anstatt einen würdigen Abschluss zu finden wird die Story nur noch vergewaltigt um noch einen Titel zu produzieren.


----------



## boyka (24. Februar 2011)

alarmstuffe rot 3 und c&c 4.

totaler müll. grafisch und spielerrisch.

die beiden letzten spiele, sind ein total ausfall.

denke ging nur noch ums geld.


----------



## Hansaplast (24. Februar 2011)

EA sollte die C & C Lizenz an Dice abtreten.
C & C Renegade war damals trotz der extrem grottigen Grafik im Multiplayer verdammt gut.
Es war dem BF 2142 gar nicht mal unähnlich.
Ein roadkill mit ´nem Tiberiumsammler hätte schon was.


----------



## ZeroHour (26. Februar 2011)

Echt schade. Meiner Ansicht nach war Zero Hour () das letzte gute Game. Aber ok, ich zocke auch immer noch Alarmstufe Rot 1&2


----------



## Furby (4. März 2011)

Ist wirklich nur ein schlechter
Dawn of War abklatscht >.<


----------



## frido007 (15. März 2011)

ZeroHour schrieb:


> Echt schade. Meiner Ansicht nach war Zero Hour () das letzte gute Game. Aber ok, ich zocke auch immer noch Alarmstufe Rot 1&2


 
Mir gehts auch so. Generals war einfach nur geil mit Stunde null bzw Zero Hour.


----------



## böhser onkel (24. März 2011)

Läuft das unter Windows 7?

Der öffnet die dvd einfach net


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Läuft das unter Windows 7?
> 
> Der öffnet die dvd einfach net


 
Welchen Teil meinst du jetzt?


----------



## refraiser (24. März 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Läuft das unter Windows 7?
> 
> Der öffnet die dvd einfach net


Ich hatteein ähnliches Problem. Die CD wurde zwar erkennt, aber bei Autostart des Setups ist der ganze PC eingefroren. Per Explorer konnte ich mit langen Wartezeiten pro geöffnetem Ordner (30 Sekunden) zugreifen, aber der Setup ging trotz aller möglicher Kompatibilitätseinstellungen nicht. Um das Spiel zu installieren brauchst du entwerder ein zweites, in Bezug auf das Spiel, fehlerfreies Laufwerk oder du liest die CDs auf einem anderen PC mit einem anderen Laufwerk ein und machst daraus ein Image.

Kann natürlich auch sein, das deine CD einfach ein paar Kratzer hat oder das Laufwerk verschmutzt ist. Dann hilft putzen.


----------



## maar (28. März 2011)

Mit 200er schleifpapier am besten.
Wegen ein paar kratzern hängt sich das System nicht auf. Das war früher auf den Konsolen so, aber nicht auf dem PC.


----------



## ZeroHour (28. März 2011)

Konntest du das Spiel denn installieren? Wenn ja und du es nur nicht starten kannst hab ich ne Lösung für dich^^


----------



## böhser onkel (16. April 2011)

Generäle

Nein ich komm ja noch nicht einmal zum Setup


----------



## maar (19. April 2011)

ein update des InstallShield Wizards hat mir mal bei sowas geholfen.


----------



## Festplatte (24. April 2011)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:
			
		

> haha die optik ist doch toll erinnert iwie an ein leicht aufgeputschtes generäle ich frag mich was du hast
> einfach nicht zeitgemäß...spielt sich unter aller sau...keine ahnung^^
> aber ich hasse EA sowieso extrem zurzeit^^



Ich mag EA auch nicht, was mich aber nicht davon abhält, Portal 2 zu kaufen! ;D


----------

